# Epic song hidden on your computer



## KrewZ (Sep 22, 2010)

Go to "My computer"

Drive C:

WINDOWS

Media

onestop

Mac users obviously can't do this. Bad luck.

This is prolly considered old but I just found out about it, check it out =]


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh wow! This rules!


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm thinking someone here should re-record this with their gear


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 22, 2010)

Matt-Hatchett said:


> Oh wow! This rules!



 I second that. This is pretty cool.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 22, 2010)

I had no idea this was on my computer. What the hell, Microsoft.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 22, 2010)

haha wtf that was unexpected!


----------



## KrewZ (Sep 22, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> I'm thinking someone here should re-record this with their gear



That would be sweet as hell


----------



## bostjan (Sep 22, 2010)

Pretty cool midi demo.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 22, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> I'm thinking someone here should re-record this with their gear



+1 That would be awesome!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 22, 2010)

KrewZ said:


> Go to "My computer"
> 
> Drive C:
> 
> ...



How'd you find out about this?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok, I have a mac and I'm very curious


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 22, 2010)

"town" is pretty cool too.

EDIT:"flourish" is pretty cool.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a mac too =(


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Bruiser (Sep 22, 2010)

I had to dig out my old laptop since I use Mac these days, but it was definitely worth it.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 22, 2010)

I remember back in the Windows 98 days, there was a song called 'Canyon' and fucking kicked ass. There was another one, but I forget what it's called.

Thanks for the heads up on the new one!


----------



## GalacticDeath (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha that's pretty cool. Makes me wonder what else is in my computer that I don't know about lol.


----------



## Sofos (Sep 22, 2010)

the first 20 seconds sounds like a Children of Bodom song XD WIN


----------



## Lechugaz (Sep 22, 2010)

Hahahah loved it xD


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 23, 2010)

There's some surprising badassery in there.


----------



## bluffalo (Sep 23, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> I remember back in the Windows 98 days, there was a song called 'Canyon' and fucking kicked ass. There was another one, but I forget what it's called.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the new one!


quite sure that existed back in windows 3.1 days


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Sep 23, 2010)

That was damn awesome... Had to import it to GP almost instantly...
Rep'd sir!


----------



## gulli05 (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow... that was awesome.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Sep 23, 2010)

I cannot believe such thing is inside my laptop, and I have no idea about it! Thanks for the thread


----------



## Psychobuddy (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow, that was fun. 

Thanks!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy shit this is good  Can totally imagine 3:00 onwards coming from Dream Theater


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 23, 2010)

hahhaha man this goes from epic as fuck to cheesy epic 80's/90's game music to corny spy music to casino music to baroque classical to old school bar music.... and so on.


----------



## georg_f (Sep 23, 2010)

according to this The Mystery of the 3 .mid Music Files in Windows 7 | The Windows Club
the song is composed by David Yackley


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 23, 2010)

I am definitely going to learn the bass line to this.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 23, 2010)

@ 2:24


----------



## Tyrant (Sep 23, 2010)

Epic!


----------



## davemeistro (Sep 23, 2010)

This guy recorded one of the midi files on windows 95 and 98


----------



## KrewZ (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm glad everyone is enjoying this. Its amazing what you find sometimes lol


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 23, 2010)

i remember on my grandmom´s pc there was a MIDI player to demo the technology, and there were all sorts of songs like this. there were some really moody and awesome ones in there i remember... anyway, that´s basically why it´s there. they´ve dropped the whole midi tester and stuff, but they never removed the files


----------



## liamh (Sep 23, 2010)

39 seconds in, Passion and Warefare era Vai all up in this bitch


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 23, 2010)

It's cool... but what the f?! Like, is Bill trying to promote his solo album?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 23, 2010)

Funky as shit!

Awesome.

I wrote something like this back when I was in college


----------



## DeBlackSin (Sep 23, 2010)

lol..
the others are cool too =]

flourish sounds kickass!


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 23, 2010)

Why do they not tell you about this? Awesome stuff going on here.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 23, 2010)

ivancic1al said:


> Why do they not tell you about this? Awesome stuff going on here.



It ruins the Easter egg if they tell you about it! The fun is in finding it on your own by accident.


----------



## Espaul (Sep 23, 2010)

Was this the canyon song?


----------



## EliNoPants (Sep 23, 2010)

well that was entertaining as hell


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 24, 2010)

This is going to be my morning warm up song, for reals.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm waiting to see who makes the first cover of this song.

And whoever said Dream Theater, the little outro solo from 3:43 totally sounds Petrucci-ish.


----------



## Phyllo (Sep 24, 2010)

Hahaha, I LOL'd as soon as I saw the way to find it... I asked myself : "But how the fuck did he find this music ?"

So epic !

But dude, Bill should use the disk space to correct bugs instead of putting some (epic, that's true) music...


----------

